# Somnifor's Minneapolis Photoblog



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

More East Lake St:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Lynlake:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Lake St in Uptown:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I am going to focus mostly on street art until spring comes and the grass turns green. These are all in Uptown:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## The anti-cheesehead (Jul 7, 2004)

I love the pics, keep it up! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

East Lake St:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Uptown:










Downtown:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

On the fringes of Lynlake/Uptown:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting those beautiful photos of Minneapolis


----------



## plcmat (Jan 16, 2008)

The gray house on the left of your first pic in post 46 looks like the "famous" Let It Be house (ie, the house pictured on the cover of the Replacements Let It Be album).

Of course a lot of houses look like that.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

This is a cool thread. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

plcmat said:


> The gray house on the left of your first pic in post 46 looks like the "famous" Let It Be house (ie, the house pictured on the cover of the Replacements Let It Be album).
> 
> Of course a lot of houses look like that.


There are a million houses like that in Minneapolis but that particular one is two blocks from the Replacements' old regular bar so I guess it could be the one.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

nice street art... it reminds me of kreuzberg


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Some photos from early March that I didn't post yet.

Seward:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

The new baseball stadium:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Downtown:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

South of Uptown:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Lake St:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Lake St:



























Uptown:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

You have a good eye for photography.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Minneapolis looks great! An underrated city IMO.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Antonio227 said:


> You have a good eye for photography.


Thanks. 

Here are some more photos from early March.

Downtown:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Uptown:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I went back and took photos of the murals on the other side of the building I shot a few weeks ago:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Powderhorn Park:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I only took a few photos this week.

Uptown:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely 3D


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

I love all the street art! It really enhances the feel of a city imo.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I took a couple of shots in downtown Minneapolis today before taking the bus to St Paul.

Minneapolis:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I started shooting downtown St Paul on the periphery:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Along 7th street:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

The state capitol and St Paul Cathedral:










West 7th neighborhood:




























I retook this Minneapolis skyline shot because the weather was nicer:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Some pictures from today. These are all from Minneapolis.

Whittier:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

The mural I photographed last month looks a little different now:



















Downtown:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Uptown:










Kenwood / Lake of the Isles:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I like that picture at the top of the capitol and cathedral.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Me too! I used to visit Minneapolis when I was younger. My friends just got back from a visit there... they went to the Walker and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.

I've been really busy lately so I haven't had much time for photography which is unfortunate because the Twin Cities tend to look good this time of year. I only have one photo from last week, it's from Uptown, Minneapolis, a short walk from my apartment:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I went for a walk in the neighborhoods around my apartment yesterday.

Whittier:










Uptown:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Lake of the Isles:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Connecting Lake of the Isles to Lake Calhoun:



















Lake Calhoun:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Back to Uptown:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

In #114, is that the bistro you working at?


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

No, I tried to take a picture of it but the shadows wern't working in my favor. There are some pictures of it on our website though:

http://duplexmpls.com/Page_1.html


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I went to downtown Minneapolis today:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Most of the pictures I took were in the Warehouse District which is the 19th century industrial part of downtown. Now it is a preservation area.

This is the Warehouse district:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

The building in the foreground was originally the Minnesota Hemp Exchange:










Victorian cherub and pot leaf detail:


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

xzmattzx said:


> Where is the Warehouse District in Minneapolis?


*Warehouse District* (boundaries are roughly drawn)


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

My neighbors have a giant cottonwood tree in their backyard, it's trunk is at least 4 foot in diameter (1 1/3 meter for metric folk). The cottonwood seeds were comming down like snow flurries in my alley today.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Siberian (Oct 25, 2003)

Is it poplar's fluff?
We have the similar stuff in Siberia this time ))


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I've never seen poplar fluff before so I can't say. 

Edit: after a bit of research it looks like Black Poplars in Siberia and Cottonwoods in North America are very closely related so it is probably the same thing.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

In addition to taking pictures of cottonwood yesterday I also took a number of photos in my neighborhood:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Siberian said:


> Is it poplar's fluff?
> We have the similar stuff in Siberia this time ))


God forbid, otherwise we'd be on the brink of a major public allergy disaster


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Siberian (Oct 25, 2003)

Somnifor said:


> Edit: after a bit of research it looks like Black Poplars in Siberia and Cottonwoods in North America are very closely related so it is probably the same thing.


OK!
One time poplars were really popular trees in our cities, because of its unpretentiousness. But now city municipalities cut the crones or even chop down the trees to minimize fluff in the air.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't think very many people are allergic to cottonwoods so maybe that makes a difference. Most people I know seem to like the fluff. Also, they are indigenous to the area so it would be almost impossible to get rid of them, they are everywhere.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Major Deegan said:


> *Warehouse District* (boundaries are roughly drawn)


Thanks for the map. I wouldn't have guessed that it went inland from the river instead of following it.


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very interesting pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

My neighbor have a cottonwood of same size, just behind a fence.
Tried to cut it down with chainsaw night before, but waked him up. Bastard released the dogs and have shot at me.











Chainsaw damaged.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I took some more photos today. Same general area as a last week.

These first shots are also buildings I photoed last week. The lighting was different, I wanted to see what impact that had.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I took some more photos in the Whittier neighborhood today:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for these pics Somnifor! Even though I haven't been in the US, it seems surprisingly familiar or at least exactly what I expected to see. Maybe due to that cultural influence (comics, movies etc)

What's this? It looks even more familiar 


Somnifor said:


>


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

That is the Minneapolis Institue of Art, one of the two big art museums in the city. It's a nice museum.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

nice thread. minneapolis and st paul are alot more artsy than i expected. nice graffiti. only thing i would say to improve the thread is a little more commentary about where your at (especially good places to eat) and some night shots of the city.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I haven't posted in this thread in a while but I have some new photos. These are all from Northeast Minneapolis which is the area directly across the Mississippi from downtown. This was originally the village of St Anthony which is actually older than the settlement on the downtown side of the river, the two merged in the early days of the city.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Here are a few photos I took in the early part of the month, these are all within a couple blocks of my apartment in the Whittier neighborhood:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

diskojoe said:


> nice thread. minneapolis and st paul are alot more artsy than i expected. nice graffiti.


It has always struck me that Minneapolis is one of the most inaccurately stereotyped cities in the US. I think this is because it is so far away from the population centers of both coasts that most people have never been here and don't know much about it. They tend to plug in their stereotypes of the Midwest and add cold.

In the '80s when the rest of the country was turning hard to the right Minneapolis had a large counterculture centered around punk rock and DIY culture. This was actually the thing that caused me (and a lot of other people) to move here back then. While that has pretty much run it's course the DIY approach to culture and large creative community remain and are major drivers in the way the city has evolved.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation. Now I can understand that “Pink Hobo” name.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures again. Does this St. Anthony area still have a little bit of its village feel, or does it feel like any other neighborhood in Minneapolis?


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I forgot to post the last photo from last week:










These are from yesterday, I started with a more detailed exploration of the Lowry Hill neighborhood, parts of this are considered among the most exclusive areas of Minneapolis, others are nice but aren't very expensive (to rent):


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Between Lowry Hill and downtown is Loring Park:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

The Basilica of St Mary is the big Catholic church in the city:










That's all for now.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Some new photos from yesterday and today. Whittier:




























Back when Minneapolis was more dangerous Phillips was the southside ghetto, it is still one of the poorest neighborhoods in the city:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

More Whittier:




























That's all for now.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

It's such a beautiful city! I hope to visit it very soon!


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Two photos from today.

One from Phillips:










One from Whittier:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Four photos from downtown today:


----------

